# Removing Wheel Balancing Weight Sticker Residue



## Gussy (Oct 12, 2007)

So when you get new tyres they pull off the old wheel balancing weights on the inside of the wheels and put on new ones and they generally leave that tacky black foam residue on the wheel. 

I'll be giving my wheels a good clean in the coming weeks - what's the best way to get this residue off wheels? They look pretty heavy duty to get off and don't want to go scratching my wheels with a screwdriver to scrape them off obviously.

Thanks


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I find a tar and glue remover and a old Mf you don't want works well.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

I use make up removal pads and Tar remover.

Soak the pads in tar remover then apply to the balancing tape and leave them on the tape for 5-10 mins.

Totally softens the tape bond and it usually just rolls off with your fingers


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

A flat bladed screwdriver works fantastic, never mind the scratches left behind, no one will see them anyway. At least that's what happened to my wheels a few years back when I had new tyres fitted. 

As suggested, tar remover works well if you soak the adhesive first. I've used AF ObiTARate which is great for removing tar but WD40 could also work.


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STRIPE-RE...713134?hash=item46510ffd6e:g:8JIAAOSwNnRYjiLU


----------



## uggski (Jun 29, 2016)

Forsh said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STRIPE-RE...713134?hash=item46510ffd6e:g:8JIAAOSwNnRYjiLU


I can only see myself doing way more damage with something like that.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

The pin stripping wheels are not as scary as they look. Just never use them on plastic panels, only metal panels. It will dig into a plastic panel faster than you can blink.

On a metal panel it surprisingly doesn't leave any marks. Just use light pressure and allow it to spin.

No access through the front face of the wheel would probably be an issue. You would have to remove the wheel and remove the tape from the backside of the wheel.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

When you buy one, you'll just see that it's a rubber wheel on a shank to attach to a cordless drill. 

It's just like using a rubber, so if you're too aggressive you'll leave rubber marks on your wheel, which you then need to get off with some solvent 

Perfect size and shape to get these wheel pads off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gussy (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Fidge (Jan 23, 2017)

Just rub the worst off with your thumb, then AG Instant Tar Remover to remove the glue. Works every time for me.


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Spray tar remover and use an old credit card to scrape them off, should not mark rim. Finish with tar remover and an old cloth.

Wee Man


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

I use old credit cards or any sort of similar cards....they don't scratch and it does the job....then any residue I use white sprit to remove....it's probably very wrong to use white sprit, but ive done it for years with no adverse effects.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

MadOnVaux! said:


> I use old credit cards or any sort of similar cards....they don't scratch and it does the job....then any residue I use white sprit to remove....it's probably very wrong to use white sprit, but ive done it for years with no adverse effects.


Credit cards; good idea when I inevitably cannot find plastic blades, nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the-selkie (May 10, 2014)

Soak a makeup removal pad tar remover and leave it sitting on it. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

Pressure washer rotary nozzle and its schould be gone


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Whatever you do don't use scotch brite and scratch the alloys down to the metal like my local tyre place did. I felt like burning the place to the ground after.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

the residue soaks off easy with tar remover etc.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Heat with a heat gun or a hair dryer remove most of the much and clean up with a tar/glue remover. Using the heat gun makes it so much easier to get the initial crud out especially if its an old mark.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've done this many times using Autosmart Tardis and make up pads. Soak the pads, as the guys have said above, and set them on the tape. Go and have a cuppa, let them sit, and the glue will just rub off. So easy, and it will not damage your wheels. 

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Yep, Tardis works fine for me too!


----------



## BavarianRob (Mar 28, 2010)

As others have said Tardis and an old credit card. I also take the old weights off myself before I have new tyres fitted as sometimes they slide a screwdriver across the barrel of the wheel and scratch it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin39 (Feb 11, 2017)

Forsh said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/STRIPE-RE...713134?hash=item46510ffd6e:g:8JIAAOSwNnRYjiLU


Fudge wheel, works a treat


----------



## HaydnM (Apr 2, 2015)

Sticky stuff remover, spray tin Halfords, spray on leave remove with plastic scraper


----------

